# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Board Game Mapping >  Announcing the first true globe game:  Verrago - The Globe Game !!

## Vigilus

Hello!

---------Check out the most recent update for details for all of our projects at: https://linktr.ee/veridianworldcrafters ----------

Here's the most recent photo, albeit in poor lighting.  Enjoy!



---UPDATE---(New)

Here's where you sign up, Enjoy!

https://kickstarter.com/projects/wor...asy-globe-game

---UPDATE---(Old)

Enjoy!

Attachment 120393

---UPDATE---(old)
I've worked hard to get to this moment.  I have have another thread on the site, if you want to see the artwork as it has progressed you can check out the link here:

https://www.cartographersguild.com/s...ad.php?t=41706

I started this thread to showcase the board game aspect of this project, or "Globe Game".  Our manufacturing partners say that I'm the first to actually make a globe game to their knowledge and they would know as they make globes... (if we're wrong let me know!).  

We are going to show our stuff at Gen Con this year in Indianapolis, Indiana, USA.  This is the largest board game convention in North America and we're excited to show you the game!

Here is the first sneak peak of a picture, of the prototype.  This artwork will naturally be improved upon in the coming months.  

Enjoy!

----------


## Azélor

Interesting, can you give more details on the game? Is it like Risk?

----------


## Vigilus

The main influences of this game are: Settlers of Catan, Chess, Go, Legacy Risk, 7th Continent, Spirit Island, Dungeons and Dragons, and Feudum.  This is very much its own game and while these influences are listed I didnt take directly from any of them.  Also, some influences are modules that you add later to make the game play more like a specific type of game that you like.  So, pen and paper RPGs have a module that lets you interface your role playing experience with this game.  There are quite a few modules in development, for many of the older and newer board game genres.

----------


## Adfor

Wow Vigilus!  You're a true pioneer!  Mad respect for all the work you've sunk into this project, it's quite original!  I think you'll achieve much success at your convention, good luck in your future developments, and may your networking be ever fruitful!

----------


## Vigilus

Thank you Adfor!

Come by my table at Gen Con if you are headed that way this August, We'd love to have you playtest the alpha edition!

----------


## Vigilus

Here is an update on the globe game mapping project, enjoy!

----------


## Vigilus

Verrago - The Globe Game Coming to Kickstarter August 2019!

We've shown the game in it's unfinished state at GenCon 2018 and PAX Unplugged 2018 with much enthusiasm and interest!

A 2-10 player legacy 4x strategy game that will play from 1-2 hours (on average). The globe is magnetic and the plastic pieces allow for it to act as a save file, so you have it on display or in the box and you still keep your previous games saved. No stickers or markers in this legacy game! With over 1200 cards of options, the game plays simply and follows a hidden card draw hierarchy. For all of you tabletop roleplayers, this game is also designed to be a setting (with 15 years of unique, new IP world design). Imagine playing through a 2 hour session of this game before starting your tabletop game on a Saturday morning, creating a complex, player invested, geopolitical-magical world that you all co-create real time. Game Masters, imagine the amount of time you save by playing this game instead of having to design everything! There are so many more things that I've designed that go into each and every card that in the interest of brevity I'll omit.

If you like the concept and want to follow us, go to Facebook and search for Veridian Worldcrafters and like our facebook page. Thank you for your support!

----------


## Vigilus

UPDATE!

Here is the first Continental Showcase of Arkaeya.

----------


## Azélor

It lools like knitting.

----------


## Vigilus

Edit: Picture replaced!




> It lools like knitting.


Haha it does!  the picture came out way more grainy than I thought.  The colors are smooth, i'll try to get a better picture.

----------


## Vigilus

A lot of work went into actualizing this, a huge thanks to Niklas Oestergaard and the Columbus Globes team!

----------


## Falconius

That's cool.  This is definitely the type of thing I would drool over at a game store.

----------


## Tiana

Omg. This is SO COOL. It looks AMAZING and I would also be drooling over it.

----------


## Vigilus

@Tiana and @Falconius

Thank you for the great feedback!  I learned so much at Gen Con 2019 and next is Spiel 2019 in Essen, Germany!  

If you want to know more about the progress of this game, feel free to like our page at Veridian Worldcrafters on Facebook!

----------


## Vigilus

So the globe is going to get a makeover, more news and pics to come as we build up for our kickstarter!

----------


## Vigilus

Here's the latest design!

----------


## Vigilus

Here is the entire list of updated links for you to explore this project and others, all on one handy link:  https://linktr.ee/veridianworldcrafters

----------


## Vigilus

Here's where you pre order, Enjoy!

https://kickstarter.com/projects/wor...asy-globe-game

----------


## Vigilus

As you can see, relative to my instagram posts, the globe responds very differently to light and that is intentionally worked into the artwork...  Because the globe is actually a 2 layer game board with a light in the middle.  You switch the light on to make most of the boardgamey stuff appear!

----------

